# الصوم فى المسيحيه  .. بحث متكامل .. asmicheal



## asmicheal (11 مارس 2013)

*

الصوم فى المسيحيه  .. بحث متكامل .. asmicheal​*





​
*
الصوم فى المسيحيه  .. بحث متكامل .. asmicheal
*​بمناسبه الصوم الكبير كل سنه وجميعكم طيبين
نجتهد بقوه ربنا فى البحث عن الصوم
ماهو الصوم 
ماهى  استعداداته 
كيف نستفاد بالصوم 
الصوم الكبير خصوصا 
الحان الصوم 
اصلى ان يكون البحث سبب بركه واستفاده 
وصوما مباركا مقدسا 
asmicheal


الموضوع متجدد  حتى نهايه الصوم الكبير 
تابعوا لو احببتم 

=


----------



## asmicheal (11 مارس 2013)

ما هي أدلة مبدأ الصوم في الكتاب المقدس بعهديه؟ وهل كل الأصوام ذكرت فيه؟ أليس هو عمل روحي بيني وبين الله فقط؟ وماذا عن نوعية الطعام؟



الإجابة:

* هل كانت هناك أصوام ثابتة في مواعيد محددة في العهد القديم؟

أن الصوم في مواعيد محددة تعليم كتابي؛ فقد حدد الرب أصوام ثابتة لشعبه في العهد القديم.  فقد ذكر في سفر زكريا النبي صوم الشهر الرابع وصوم الشهر الخامس وصوم السابع وصوم العاشر (زك 19:8).  والحكمة من تحديد مواعيد الصوم هو تنظيم العبادة الجماعية.  وفي المسيحية أخذت مناسبات الصوم طابعًا مسيحيًا، لكل منه حكمته وتأثيره وهدفه الروحي.

ومن أمثلة الصوم كذلك في العهد القديم:

(أ) صوم الشعب أيام أستير (أس4).

(ب) صوم أهل نينوى (يونان 3).

(جـ) صوم الشعب أيام عزرا، ونحميا (نحميا 1:9؛ عزرا 21:8).

(د) الصوم أيام يوئيل (يوئيل 12:2-17).



* هل في العهد الجديد إشارة إلى الصوم؟   هذا المقال منقول من موقع كنيسة الأنبا تكلا.

نعم فمثلا:

(أ) صام الرب يسوع أربعين يوما وأربعين ليلة (أنجيل متى 2:4) صام عنا وقدم لنا مثالا لتتبع اثر خطواته.

(ب) صام الرسل قبل القداسات (سفر أعمال الرسل 2:13).

(ج) صاموا أيضا عند اختيار الخدام ورسامتهم (أع3:13،27:14).

( د) الصوم في وقت الخطر خلال رحلة بولس الرسول لروما (أع 21:27).



* يقول البعض أن السيد المسيح لم يحتم الصوم بل تركه للظروف بقوله "متى صمتم".  فلماذا نصوم في أوقات ثابتة "سنويا"؟

أن كلمة متى يا تفيد التحقيق والتأكيد وليس الشك، بحيث يكون في حكم الواقع المحتم مثل قول الرب: "متى جاء ابن الإنسان في مجده وجميع الملائكة القديسين معه" (مت31:25). (ستجد النص الكامل للكتاب المقدس هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا) وقوله لبطرس "متى رجعت ثبت أخوتك" (لوقا 23:22).

فواضح من ذلك أن بعد كلمة "متى" حقائق مقررة ووقوعها محتم وقد حدد الرب أوقاتا معينه للصوم (اللاويين 29:16، زكريا 19:8، لوقا 12:18).  وحدد الرب يسوع له المجد موعد بدء صوم الرسل بعد صعوده عنهم إلى السماء (متى 15:9) وهذا ما تم فعلا (الأعمال 13،14،27).

أمر الرسول بولس المؤمنين بالصوم (رسالة كورنثوس الأولى 5:7). ويجب الخضوع للترتيب الكنسي الذي وضعه الرسل وخلفائهم.



* هل جميع هذه الأصوام ذكرت في العهد الجديد، وإن لم تذكر جميعها فلماذا نصومها؟

الإنجيل مسلم للرسل فمًا لفم، ولم تدون كل تعاليم السيد المسيح (إنجيل يوحنا 30:20؛ 31،25:21).  كما أن الإنجيل قد تم تدوينه بعد فترة من صعود السيد المسيح، ونحن نضع تعاليم آبائنا الرسل "كإنجيل شفاهي" يكمل ما حفظ لنا في الإنجيل الكتابي.  ونحترم ونطيع ونسمع ونقبل تلك التعاليم كاحترامنا وطاعتنا وقبولنا وسمعنا للرب نفسه (لو 16:10). ويذكر الإنجيل أن المؤمنون قد تسلموا تعاليم الكنيسة من الرسل وخلفائهم. (1كو23:11، 34؛ تسالونيكي الثانية 15:2؛ 2تى2:2؛ فيلبي 9:4،2يو:12). ومن ثم نتسلم قوانين الآباء البطاركة القديسين الذين رتبوا الأصوام الباقية للآن، ونقول كما قال القديس أغسطينوس أن عادتنا لها قوة القانون لأننا تسلمناها من أناس قديسين.



* الصوم يجب أن لا يتكرر سنويًا، ويجب أن يمارس في وقت الضيقات فقط؟ وأن يكون في الخفاء؟

الصوم كالصلاة والصدقة يجب أن يتكرر في موعده، وكما وضحنا فإن الرب حدد أوقاتا معينه للصوم، وذلك لما للصوم من فوائد روحيه كثيرة.  كما أن الصوم الجماعي هو تعليم كتابي ويدل على وحدانية الروح في العبادة وفي التقرب إلى الله.  كما أننا في حرب دائمة مع الشياطين، لذلك فنحن في حاجة دائمة إلى الأسلحة الروحية المختلفة لمقاومتهم، ومن هذه الأسلحة الصوم.  لذلك يجب التعود على أوقات الصوم في أوقاته المعينة وعدم تركه للظروف أو قصره على أوقات الضيقات!

أما عن الصوم في الخفاء، فهو خاص بالعبادة الفردية وليس بالعبادة الجماعية.  لأنه يوجد هذا النوعان من العبادة: ففي الصلاة مثلًا توجد الصلاة الفردية التي تصليها في مخدعك، وهذا لا يمنع من وجود الصلاة الجماعية التي تصليها معًا كل جماعة المؤمنين بروح واحدة ونفس واحد وصوت واحد (أع24:4).  كذلك في الصدقة، يوجد عطاء في الخفاء كعمل فردي، ولكن هذا لا يمنع العطاء العام الذي يُجمَع من الكل (أخبار الأيام الأول 3:29-9؛ لو1:21، 2).  كذلك في الصوم، يوجد الصوم الفردي في الخفاء، وهذا لا يمنع الصوم العام، لكي يشترك كل المؤمنين معًا في صومهم.



* هل ربنا حدد لنا عندما نصوم أنواع معينة من الطعام في الصوم؟  هذا المقال منقول من موقع كنيسة الأنبا تكلا.

نعم حدد الرب أنواعا معينة من الطعام	تؤكل في الأصوام كما يلي:

(أ) أمر الرب حزقيال النبي بالصوم ثم الإفطار على القمح " البليلة" والشعير والفول والعدس والدجن "الذرة الرفيعة" والكرسنه "الكمون" (حز9:4).

(ب) صام دانيال عن أكل اللحوم و شرب الخمر (دا12:1) كما صام مع أصحابه الثلاثة وافطروا آخر النهار على القطانى "البقوليات" (دا8:1-16).

(ج) صام داود النبي بالزيت وقال: "ركبتاي ارتعشتا من الصوم ولحمى هزل عن سمن" (المزمور 24:109). إن الصوم في كنيستنا ليس هو مجرد طعام نباتي؛ إنما هو انقطاع عن الطعام فترة معينه يعقبها أكل نباتي من اجل لذة محبة الله وحفظ وصاياه بحب وفرح دون ضغط أو إكراه.



http://st-takla.org/FAQ-Questions-V...ues__Ro7eyat-3amma/004-Spiritual-Fasting.html


=


----------



## حبيب يسوع (11 مارس 2013)

الصوم عبادة جميلة تهذب النفس 
وتسموا بها الى الافضل


----------



## asmicheal (11 مارس 2013)

الصوم من الوسائط الروحية الأساسية. فلماذا؟

لأنه أولًا يفيد في ضبط النفس.

من حيث أن الصائم يمنع نفسه عن تناول الطعام والشراب بصفة عامة خلال فترة الانقطاع. ويمنع نفسه عن كل ما يتعلق بالدسم الحيواني. وهكذا يدخل في حياته عنصر المنع. يستطيع أن يقول لنفسه كلمة (لا)، وينفذ ذلك. وكما يمنع جسده عن الطعام والشراب، يتدرج حتى يمنع نفسه عن كثير من الأخطاء.

عنصر المنع هذا، وضعه الله منذ البدء.


وذلك حينما أمر أبوينا الأولين آدم وحواء أن يمتنعا عن الأكل من شجرة معرفة الخير والشر. فوضع بذلك مبدأ ضبط النفس من أول تاريخ البشرية. لكي ندرك تمامًا أن الحرية ليس معناها التسيب. فعلى الرغم من أن الله كان كريمًا جدًا مع آدم وحواء، وصرح لهما أن يأكلا " من كل شجر الجنة "، إلا أنه وضع ضابطًا هو المنع من شجرة واحدة (تك 2: 16، 17) (تك 3: 3).


لعلنا هنا ندرك تمامًا خطورة العبارة التي قالها سليمان الحكيم في التعبير عن تسيبه في المتعة، إذ قال " ومهما اشتهته عينا لم أمنعه عنهما" (جا 2: 10). فلما وصل إلى هذا الوضع، تطور حتى أخطأ وفقد حكمته. " ولم يكن قلبه كاملًا مع الرب إلهه كقلب داود أبيه" (1مل 11: 4). وعصفت به الشهوات الكثيرة.



والصوم أيضًا دليل على الارتفاع فوق مستوى الجسد.

ففيه لا نعطى الجسد كل ما يطلبه من الطعام، أو كل ما يشتهيه من الطعام. وبهذا نرتفع فوق مستواه. بل نرتفع فوق مستوى المادة بصفة عامة. وهكذا نعطى الفرصة للروح، لكي تأخذ مجالها، متذكرين قول الرب "اعملوا لا للطعام البائد، بل للطعام الباقي للحياة الأبدية" (يو 6: 27). وقول الرسول "لأن اهتمام الجسد هو موت. ولكن اهتمام الروح هو حياة وسلام" (رو 8: 6).

إن الروح تكون في حالة أقوى في وقت الصوم. 

في الصوم تكون صلواتنا أعمق، وتأملاتنا أعمق. وتكون صلتنا بالله أقوى. وحتى ألحاننا أيضًا. فرق كبير بين أن نسجل لحنًا من ألحان البصخة في نفس أسبوع الآلام، وأن نسجل نفس اللحن في غير فترة الصوم (اقرأ مقالًا عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في قسم الأسئلة والمقالات). وليس أثر الصوم في تقوية الروح قاصرًا على المسيحيين فقط، بل إن الهندوس واليوجا والبوذيين يجدون قوة للروح بتداريب الصوم والنسك، وتصفوا أرواحهم أكثر.






إذن فالصوم ليس نافعًا فقط من جهة محاربة الأخطاء والسلبيات، إنما يفيد إيجابيًا في تقوية الروح.

لذلك نجد غالبية المناسبات الروحية تسبقها أصوام.

فأسرار الكنيسة مثلًا، كالمعمودية والميرون والتناول والكهنوت، لابد أن يسبقها الصوم. وكذلك نوال بركة الأعياد يسبقه الصوم. فنصوم أسابيع طويلة قبل عيديّ الميلاد والقيامة، وقبل عيد الرسل وعيد العذراء وقبل عيد الغطاس نصوم يوم البرامون. وما أجمل قول سفر أعمال الرسل (قبل وضع الأيدي على برنابا شاول): "وفيما هم يخدمون الرب ويصومون، قال الروح القدس: افرزوا لي برنابا وشاول للعمل الذي دعوتهما إليه. فصاموا حينئذ وصلوا، ووضعوا عليهما الأيادي.." (أع 13: 2، 3).





ومن أجمل ما قيل أيضًا في أثر الصوم روحيًا: العلاقة بين الصوم وإخراج الشياطين:

وفي ذلك قال السيد الرب في معجزة إخراجه لشيطان عنيد لم يقو التلاميذ على إخراجه.. حينئذ قال الرب "وأما هذا الجنس، فلا يخرج إلا بالصلاة والصوم" (مت 17: 21).. ذلك لأن صلاة الصائم تكون لها روحياتها وتأثيرها، والصائم يكون أكثر قربًا من الله، وأكثر قوة على الشياطين.



وكان القديسون يستخدمون الصوم في وقت الضيقات.

ولنا مثال واضح جدًا في ذلك صوم استير والشعب كله، حينما تعرضوا لمؤامرة هامان (أش 4: 16) وكيف كانت استجابة الرب سريعة وعجيبة. كذلك نسمع عن صوم نحميا لما جاءته الأخبار أن "سور أورشليم منهدم، وأبوابها محروقة بالنار" (نح 1: 3، 4). ويروى سفر نحميا أيضًا كيف كانت استجابة الرب سريعة وعجيبة.. كذلك يروى لنا الكتاب كيف صام عزرا وهو باك، وكيف كان تأثير ذلك في تنقية الشعب وتطهيره. كما يروى لنا الكتاب أيضًا صوم دانيال النبي وأثر ذلك (دا 9: 3، 21) (دا 10: 3، 12).




وكان للصوم تأثيره أيضًا في مجال التوبة..

لقد تاب أهل نينوى. ولم تكن توبتهم مجرد رجوعهم عن حياة الشر، وإنما امتزجت هذه التوبة بصوم ونسك شديدين، اشترك فيه الشعب كله وملكهم. وقبل الله صومهم وتوبتهم وغفر لهم خطاياهم

(يون 3).



ومن أروع ما قيل في امتزاج التوبة بالصوم، قول الوحي الإلهي في سفر يؤئيل النبي "الآن يقول الرب، ارجعوا إلى بكل قلوبكم، وبالصوم وبالبكاء والنوح" (يؤ 2: 12). وداود النبي يشرح عمق صومه فيقول "أذللت بالصوم نفسي" (مز 35: 13) وأيضا "أبكيت بالصوم نفسي" (مز 69: 10).

وكثير من صلوات الآباء والأنبياء من أجل طلب المغفرة، كانت مصحوبة بصوم، كصلوات دانيال وعزرا طلبًا لمغفرة خطايا الشعب.

 والصوم أيضًا له علاقته بالخدمة.

ولعل أبرز مثل لذلك السيد المسيح نفسه الذي بدأ خدمته بصوم أربعين يومًا. وعلى نسقه كل الآباء الأساقفة والكهنة الجدد يبدأون خدمتهم الكهنوتية بالصوم.. ونفس الآباء الرسل القديسين بدأوا خدمتهم كذلك بالصوم. وتحقق فيهم قول السيد نفسه "حين يرفع العريس عنهم، حينئذ يصومون" (مر 2: 20)



ولم يكن الصوم فقط في بدء خدمة الآباء الرسل، بل كان يتخللها أيضًا. وفي ذلك يقول القديس بولس الرسول عن خدمته " في أصوام مرارًا كثيرة" (2كو 11: 27) ويقول أيضًا " بل في كل شيء نظهر أنفسنا كخدام لله.. في أتعاب في أسهار في أصوام.." (2كو 6: 4، 5)..

أتراك يا أخي جربت في حياتك الصوم من أجل الخدمة، والصوم لحل مشاكلها ولحل المشاكل عمومًا؟






=






http://st-takla.org/Full-Free-Copti...iritual-Means-31-CH09-Fasting-1-Benefits.html
=


----------



## asmicheal (11 مارس 2013)

الصوم الروحي المقبول

و لكن لعل البعض يسأل  الرب، كما حدث في أيام أشعياء النبي، ويقول:

لماذا صمنا ولم تنظر؟ أذللنا أنفسنا ولم تلاحظ؟ (أش 58: 3).

ويجيبك الرب كما أجاب أولئك وقال لهم: " أمثل هذا يكون صومًا أختاره؟!" (أش 58: 5).



اعلم يا أخي أنه ليس كل صوم مقبولًا أمام الله. فالفريسي الذي كان يصوم يومين في الأسبوع، لم يخرج من الهيكل مبررًا كما خرج العشار (لو18: 12،14). وكذلك الصوم البعيد عن التوبة، مثل صوم أولئك الخطاة أيام ارمياء النبي الذين قال عنهم الرب "حين يصومون لا أسمع صراخهم، وحين يصعدون محرقة وتقدمة لا أقبلهم" (أر 14: 11، 12). وكذلك أيضًا صوم المرائين، الذين يظهرون للناس صائمين (مت 6: 16 – 18).



فلا تقل إذن، صمت ولم أستفد روحيًا!!

إن حدث ذلك، فربما تكون أصوامك غير روحية. أو أنك تصوم وفي نفس الوقت تحيا في الخطية!! إذن علينا أن نعرف كيف نصوم؟ وما هو المعنى الحقيقى للصوم؟ وكيف نستفيد منه روحيًا؟



كثير من الناس يهتمون في الصوم بشكلياته، أو أنهم يفهمونه على أنه مجرد الطعام النباتي!! أو أنهم لا يهتمون بالجانب الروحي خلال الصوم!! لهؤلاء أقول: أن تعريف الصوم من جهة الجسد هو أنه الامتناع عن الطعام فترة معينة من الوقت، يعقبها طعام خال من الدسم الحيواني.



فهل تمارس هذا الانقطاع عن الطعام والشراب؟ وهل تصل فيه إلى مرحلة الجوع وتحتملها.

هذا هو التدريب الأول، أعنى الجوع.. لقد قيل عن صوم السيد المسيح إنه "جاع أخيرًا" (مت 4: 2) (لو4: 2). وقال القديس بولس الرسول عن صومه مع زملائه "في جوع وعطش، في أصوام مرارًا كثيرة" (2كو 11: 27). وورد عن صوم القديس بطرس الرسول إنه " جاع كثيرًا واشتهى أن يأكل" (أع 10: 10). فهل تختبر الجوع في صومك؟

عندما تجوع تشعر بضعفك، فلا تفتر بقوتك، بل تلجأ إلى قوة الله لتسندك (اقرأ مقالًا عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في قسم الأسئلة والمقالات). وعندما تجوع وتحتمل الجوع، تكتسب فضيلة الاحتمال وضبط النفس. لذلك لا تأكل كلما جعت أثناء الصوم، إنما أصبر واحتمل. وخذ بركة الإحساس بالجوع واحتماله والصبر عليه وأيضًا عندما تجوع تشعر بألم الفقراء الذين ليس لديهم ما يأكلونه، فتشق عليهم وتعطيهم.. هذا من جهة فترة الانقطاع في الصوم.



نصيحة أخرى، وهى أن تبعد عما تشتهيه..

تذكر قول دانيال النبي عن صومه " لم آكل طعامًا شهيًا، ولم يدخل فمي لحم ولا خمر" (دا 10: 3).. أقول ذلك لأن كثيرين يأكلون مشتهيات كثيرة من الطعام النباتي، ويلتذون بها. وبالتالي لا يشعرون حقًا أنهم صائمون، ولا يستفيدون وقتذاك من صومهم، وبخاصة إن كانت لهم أو زوجة تتفنن في صنع الطعام (الصيامي)، وتجعله أشهى من الأطعمة الحيوانية.

و لذلك أضع أمامك هنا ملاحظتين في صومك: الأولى أنك لا تطلب أصنافًا معينة تلذ لك. والثانية أنه لو وضعت أمامك مثل هذه الأصناف المشتهاة -دون أن تطلب- لا تملأ شهوتك منها. خذ قليلًا واترك الباقي، واضبط نفسك. أو اخلط أصنافًا بأصناف، بحيث تفقد حدة حلاوتها ولذة مذاقها..  

ليتك تتدرج في الصوم، حتى تصل ليس فقط إلى الجسد الجائع، بل إلى الجسد الزاهد.

بحيث يزهد جسدك هذه المتع التي تقدمها الأطعمة. إن عنصر المنع يبدأ أولًا. ولكنك حينما تدرب نفسك عليه وتعتاده، حينئذ لا تبذل مجهودًا لتمنع نفسك، لأنك تكون قد زهدت هذا الذي كنت تشتهيه أولًا، وتمنع نفسك عنه. وهذا الزهد في الأطعمة والمشروبات يتطور معك حتى تزهد في ملاذ أخرى كثيرة، مثل متع الحواس مثلًا، شهوات الجسد المتعددة.. وحينئذ يرتفع مستواك الروحي..



ويدخل عنصر المنع في مجالات عديدة.

فكما تتدرب على منع فمك عن الطعام والشراب، تتدرج إلى منع لسانك عن الكلام البطال وعن الأفكار الباطلة والخاطئة. وتمنع قلبك عن كل شعور خاطئ، وعن كل الشهوات والعواطف غير النقية. وتتدرج هكذا من صوم الفم إلى صوم اللسان، إلى صوم الفكر، إلى صوم القلب.



ولا يكون لك فقط جسد صائم، وإنما أيضًا نفس صائمة..

ويصبح الصوم مجرد تعبير عن حالة النقاوة الداخلية التي وصلت إليها. ويكون الصوم عبارة عن فترة روحية تحياها.. وبكثرة الممارسة تتعودها، وتصبح فضائلها بالنسبة إليك هى منهج حياة

أعنى أن ما تستفيده روحيًا أثناء صومك، لا تفقده حينما ينتهي الصوم وتفطر، بل يستمر معك. حقًا إنه قد تغير نوع طعامك، ولكن لم تتغير الفضائل التي اقتنيتها أثناء الصوم.. 



وهنا نفرق بين الإفطار والتسيب.

لأن كثيرين يضبطون أنفسهم أثناء الصوم. فإذا ما انتهى وحل العيد، يفقدون كل ما قد اقتنوه، ويظنون أن الإفطار يعنى التسيب وعدم ضبط النفس!! لذلك فالإنسان الذي يتخذ الصوم كواسطة روحية، هو الإنسان الذي يحتفظ في قلبه وفي نفسه وفي إرادته، بكل ما قد اقتناه أثناء الصوم  فتستمر الفائدة معه. وإن كان الصوم قد ساعده على التخلص من عادة رديئة أو من عادة معينة، لا يعود إلى ذلك مرة أخرى حينما يفطر.


=



http://st-takla.org/Full-Free-Copti...ritual-Means-32-CH09-Fasting-2-Spiritual.html


=


----------



## asmicheal (11 مارس 2013)

امتزاج الصوم بالفضائل

ولكي يستفيد الإنسان من الصوم، ولكي يدخل إلى روحانية الصوم، ويصير الصوم فضيلة لروحه وليس لجسده فقط:

عليه أن يخلط صومه بفضائل معينة تناسب الصوم وتتمشى معه.

*فالصوم لابد أن تصحبه الصلاة. لماذا؟ لأننا نصوم ليس فقط لكي نقهر الجسد ونستعبده (1كو9: 27)، بل لكي نعطى للروح أيضًا فرصة تتغذى فيها بكل الأغذية الروحية النافعة لها: بالصلاة، والقراءة الروحية، والتأمل، ومحبة الله. وفي قسمة الصوم المقدس في القداس الإلهي نكرر عبارة " بالصوم والصلاة.." ويقينًا أن الروح إذا أخذت غذاءها، تستطيع أن تحمل الجسد أثناء صومه فلا يتعب. وهذا نلاحظه في أسبوع الآلام، إذ لا نشعر أبدأ بثقل الصوم لأن الروح تتغذى خلاله بالقراءات والألحان والذكريات المقدسة. وهكذا نستطيع أن نقول عن الصوم الروحي: إن صوم الجسد، يكون فرصة لغذاء الروح.

والصوم المصحوب بعشرة الله، يتحول إلى متعة روحية، بحيث يشعر الصائم بتعب إن انقطع عن صومه. وهذا ما كان يحدث للآباء المتوحدين والرهبان، الذين أصبح الصوم بالنسبة إليهم غذاء روحيا، يفرح قلوبهم ويقربهم إلى الله.



*الصوم أيضًا لابد أن يرتبط بالتوبة.


St-Takla.org Image: Orthodox Coptic monk performing prostration

صورة: راهب قبطي من الكنيسة الأرثوذكسية يقوم بعمل ميطانية أو سجود

لأن المهم في الروحيات هو القلب النقى، وليس مجرد الجسد الجائع. وأيضًا لكي يقبل الله صومنا، ولكي نشعر أننا استفدنا من الصوم.

وهكذا يقول لنا الوحى الإلهى في سفر يوئيل " قدسوا صومًا، نادوا باعتكاف" (يؤ2: 15). فالصوم إذن هو فترة مقدسة. وكيف تكون مقدسة بدون توبة؟! وما نحصل عليه من مشاعر التوبة أثناء الصوم، يجب أن يستمر معنا.



*الصوم أيضًا يصحبه التذلل أمام الله.

وهكذا قال داود النبي " أذللت بالصوم نفسى" (مز 35: 13). وفي صوم أهل نينوى، جلسوا على المسوح والرماد (يون3). وكما ينسحق الجسد بالصوم، كذلك ينبغى أن تنسحق الروح. ولذلك فإن الأصوام تصحب بالمطانيات.

ولا تكتفى فيها بأن ينحنى جسدك، إنما تنحنى روحك أيضًا، كما قال داود النبي " لصقت بالتراب نفسه" (مز119) ولم يقل فقط "لصقت بالتراب رأسي" (اقرأ مقالًا عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في قسم الأسئلة والمقالات)..

وفي هذا التذلل، تطلب النفس من الله رحمة، لها ولغيرها. وأيضًا تعترف بخطاياها وتطلب مغفرة. وكما قال يوئيل النبي "مزقوا قلوبكم لا ثيابكم. وارجعوا إلى الرب إلهكم" (يوء 2: 13).



*الصوم أيضًا تصحبه الصدقة.

فالإنسان الذي يطلب رحمة من الله في فترة الصوم، عليه أن يرحم غيره ويعطيه.

وما أجمل ما قاله الرب عن ذلك في سفر إشعياء النبي "أليس هذا صوما أختاره: حل قيود الشر ... أليس أن تكسر للجائع خبزك، وأن تدخل المساكين التائهين غلى بيتك. إذا رأيت عريانا أن تكسوه. وأن لا تتغاضى عن لحمك" (أش 58 : 7 )


=




http://st-takla.org/Full-Free-Copti...piritual-Means-33-CH09-Fasting-3-Virtues.html


=


----------



## asmicheal (11 مارس 2013)

للبحث بقيه
تابعوا لو احببتم 




=​


----------



## asmicheal (12 مارس 2013)

الصوم ودرجاته


الكنيسة بها 3 درجات من الاصوام:-

1 أصوام الدرجة الأولى:-

1- برمون الميلاد والغطاس

+ برمون باليونانية بمعنى استعداد

+ هدفه: تهيأة النفس البشرية لآستقبال العيد وذلك بالاستعداد بالصيام

+ مدته: من يوم إلى 3 أيام – اى يجب أن يسبق العيد يوم كامل مصرح فيه بصيام انقطاعي. فأذا جاء العيد: - يوم أثنين فيكون البرمون 3 أيام هما. الأحد – السبت – الجمعة – أنقطاعى


St-Takla.org Image: A Coptic monk praying in the wilderness, with food after fasting

صورة في موقع الأنبا تكلا: راهب قبطي يصلي في البرية الجوانية، مع طعام بعد الصوم

- يوم آخر فيكون البرمون يومين هما السبت – الجمعة أنقطاعى

- يوم سبت فيكون البرمون يوم واحد هو الجمعة أنقطاعى

- فالبرمون غير محدد الأيام لأرتباطه بعيد الميلاد والغطاس الثابتين التاريخ والمتغيرى الأيام، فعيد الميلاد ثابت في تاريخ 29 كيهك، والغطاس 11 طوبة.

+ طقسه: يصام فيه انقطاعى حتى الغروب – دون اكل سمك.



2- صوم يونان (نينوى)

+ كمثال صيام أهل نينوى لآستمطار مراحم الله

+ مدته 3 أيام فقط – يسبق الصوم الكبير ب 15 يوم يهيئ أذهان المؤمنين لرحلة التوبة.

+ يبدأ بيوم أثنين لأنه مرتبط بالصوم الكبير المرتبط بعيد القيامة المرتبط بالفصح اليهودى، كما سنوضح فيما بعد فى كيفية حساب عيد القيامة.

+ طقسه:- كمثال طقس الصوم الكبير



3- الصوم الكبير:-

+ مدته 55 يوم ومقسم إلى:-

1- 7 أيام:- الاسبوع الأول :- يقال عنه.. أنه عوض أيام السبوت التي لا تصام أنقطاعى لأنها يوم الرب في العهد القديم، لأن السيد المسيح جاء لا لينقضى بل ليكمل، وأن أيام الأحاد لا حاجة لها للتعويض لانها يوم قيامة الرب .

+ وهو يبدأ بيوم أثنين لارتباطه بعيد القيامة المتغير التاريخ والثابت اليوم( الأحد).

جدول يوضح طقس صيام ايام الصوم الكبير

الايام من الأثنين إلى الجمعة

أيام السبوت والآحاد

1- تصام أنقطاعى إلى الغروب

2- يقدم الحمل بعد مزامير صلاة الساعة الثانيةعشر

3- تؤدى ميطانيات تقرأ نبوات في باكر

4- لا توجد صلاة عشية

5- الالحان بطريقة تذللية خشوعية بدون دف

1- لا يصام فيهم انقطاعى عدا سبت النور

2- يقدم الحمل بعد مزامير صلاة الساعة السادسة فقط

3- لا توجد ميطانيات ولا نبوات

4- يرفع بخور عشية مساء السبت والأحد

5- الالحان بطريقة أكثر انتعاشًا مع الدف

ملحوظة هامة: - يستثنى من طقس الآيام:

أ- يوم الاثنين الأول من الصوم الكبير، فيسرى عليه طقس السبوت، لتعلمنا الكنيسة أن نفرح بحلول الصوم وتقديم توبه.

ب- جمعة ختام الصوم، فهى تجمع بين طقس الأيام والسبوت، لتعلمنا الكنيسة أن نفرح بصيامنا وتقديمنا التوبة.

وهي سميت بذلك لان بها ينتهى الصوم الاربعين المقدس.

+ طقسها:- تجمع بين طقس الآيام والآحاد في الصوم الكبير فيرفع بخور باكر بطريقة السبوت والآحاد في الصوم مع ملاحظة أن تقرأ النبوات وتقال الطلبة مع المطانية كما في أيام الصوم المقدس.

- فهكذا فرحنا يكون فى بدء الصيام ونهايته، لأن الكنيسة بطقسها هيأت لنا فترة صوم وتوبة



2- 40 يوم – الاربعين المقدسة – وهى مدة الصوم الاصلية ستبأ يوم أثنين وتنتهى بجمعة ختام الصوم.

+ وهى كمثال صيام المخلص عنا ( مت 4: 2)

+ فقديمًا كانت الكنيسة تصوم الصيام الكبيثر بعد عيد الغطاس مباشرة كما صام السيد المسيح بعد عماده من يوحنا المعمدان وقبل خدمته، وهكذا بصوم الكاهن لمدة 40 يوم عقب رسامته وقبل خدمته الكهنوتيه( إلى أن جاء البابا ديمتريوس الكرام البطرك رقم 12 سنة 188م ونقل صيام ال40 يوم من عقب عيد الغطاس إلى طقسه:- حسب الجدول السابق.



3- 1 يوم – سبت لعازر

+ رتبت الكنيسة أن تحتفل بهذا اليوم قبل اسبوع الآلآم رغم ذكرى نياحة لعازر في 27 بشنس. وذلك لكي تثبت الكنيسة ايمان المؤمنين الداخلين إلى اسبوع الآلآم حتى لا يضعفوا ويشكو في لاهوت المسيح بل تذكرهم بقوة لاهوته وقدرته على اقامة الاموات. (انظر المزيد عن مثل هذه الموضوعات هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في أقسام المقالات و الكتب الأخرى).  فلعازر هذا الذي انتن اقامه الرب المتآلم، فمن ثم الرب يسوع قادر على أن يقيم نفسه من بين الاموات.

+ وسمى بهذا الاسم (سبت لعازر) لأن الرب اقام فيه لعازر أخو مريم ومرثا (يو 11: 1-45)

+ طقسه:- سنوى – لأنه ليس بعيد سيدى فهو يقع بين نهاية الصوم الكبير ومثل اسبوع الآلآم.



4- 7 أيام:- أسبوع الآلآم.

هو الاسبوع الأخير من الصوم الكبير، فقديمًا كان يصام مستقلًا عن الصوم الكبير.

+ طقسه:- له طقس خاص بألحانه المشهوره (الادريى)



5- يوحى الاربعاء والجمعة: من كل أسبوع عدا أيام الخماسيين وعيدى الميلاد والغطاس.

+ يوم الاربعاء:- لأن فيه تمت المشورة على السيد المسيح مت 26: 9

+ الجمعة:- لان فيه جلس السيد المسيح وفدا الإنسان مت 27

+ طقسهم:- انقطاعى حتى الساعة التاسعة بدون أكل سمك.



2- أصوام الدرجة الثانية

وهي صوم الميلاد والغطاس.

أ- صوم الميلاد

+ مدته: 43 يوم.. مقسم إلى

I 3 أيام كمثال صيام المؤمنين عندنقل جبل المقطم، لتعلمنا الكنيسة أنه بالصوم والصلاة تحدث المعجزات.

II ال 40 يوم لهدف الاستعداد لآستقبال ميلاد مخلصنا، كمثال صيام موسى النبى 40 يوم قبل أن يستلم لوحى الشريعة.

+ طقسه:- يصام أنقطاعى حتى الساعة 3 ظهرًا ويأكل فيه سمك تخفيفًا على المؤمنين من طول فترة الصوم على مدار السنة عدا الاربعاء والجمعة، لا توجد فيه نبوات ولا مطانيات بل اختياريه.

ب – صوم الرسل:- يصام عقب عيد العنصرة (عيد حلول الروح القدس) كمثال صيام التلاميذ الاطهار تنفيذًا لقول المخلص حين يرفع العريس عنهم فحينئذ يصومون (مت 9: 15)

+ وهو يحمل معنى نشر الكرازة ببهجة الخلاص

+ يبدأ يوم اثنين ونهايته ثابتة التاريخ 5 ابيب 12/7 وغير محدده اليوم

+ فهو متغير في عدد الأيام فلا يقل في عدد الايام عن 15 يوم ولا يزيد عن 48 يوم، لأنه مرتبط بعيد القيامة كما سيشرح.

3- أصوام الدرجة الثالثة

صوم السيدة العذراء مريم

+ فهو غير محدد فترة الصيام الانقطاعى فيه كل حسب مقدرته مع الا تفاق مع أب الاعتراف، يأكل فيه سمك عدا الأربعاء والجمعة .

+ مدته 15 يوم غير محدد الايام لكنه ثابت التاريخ من أول مسرى حتى 16 مسرى وهو عيد صعود جسد السيدة العذراء.

+ تصومه الكنيسة استشفاعًا ببتوليته وطهارة العذراء مريم.



http://st-takla.org/Coptic-Faith-Cr...hodox-Rites-n-Rituals-033-Fasting-Grades.html



=


----------



## asmicheal (12 مارس 2013)

عرض عام لطقوس الأعياد السيدية

(أ‌)              الكبرى
1-     عيد البشارة: ويقع يوم 29 برمهات ولا يجوز الإفطار فيه.
2-     عيد الميلاد: ويقع يوم 29 كيهك وفي السنة الكبيسة يوم 28 كيهك
3-     عيد الغطاس: ويقع يوم 11 طوبة
4-     أحد الشعانين: ويقع في الأحد السابع من الصوم الكبير 
5-     عيد القيامة المجيد
6-  عيد الصعود: ويقع في يوم الأربعين من عيد القيامة ويوافق يوم خميس من الأسبوع السادس من الخمسين المقدسة
7-     عيد العنصرة: ويقع يوم الخمسين ويوافق يوم أحد


(ب‌)        الصغرى:
1-  عيد الختان: ويقع يوم 6 طوبة ولا يفطر فيه إذا وقع يوم اربعاء أو جمعة إنما يصام بدون انقطاع
2-     عيد عرس قانا الجليل: ويقع يوم 13 طوبة ويلاحظ طقس الصوم السابق
3-     عيد دخول المسيح الهيكل: يوم 8 أمشير (نفس القاعدة في الصوم)
4-     خميس العهد
5-     أحد توما (في اليوم الثامن من عيد القيامة)
6-     عيد دخول المسيح أرض مصر: 24 بشنس (قاعدة الصوم)
7-     عيد التجلى: 13 مسرى وهذا يقع دائما أثناء صوم العذراء (قاعدة الصوم)


=


http://st-takla.org/Coptic-Faith-Cr...hodox-Rites-n-Rituals-032-Mastery-Feasts.html


=


----------



## asmicheal (12 مارس 2013)

للبحث بقيه
تابعوا لو احببتم 


=​


----------



## asmicheal (12 مارس 2013)

=​


----------



## asmicheal (13 مارس 2013)

طقس الصوم الكبير فى الكنيسة القبطية

بمناسبة حلول الصوم الكبير أنادى لكم بالصوم وأطالبكم جميعاً أن تصوموا للإستفادة بالنعم والبركات الإلهية التى فيه . لكى تصوموا ينبغى أن تعرفوا طقس الصوم أى نظامه وترتيبه فى الكنيسة .

لذلك من جوانب طقس الصوم الكبير فى الكنيسة :



*1- مكانة الصوم الكبير بين الأصوام .
*


للصوم الكبير مكانة كبيرة فى كنيستنا القبطية بين الأصوام فى المسيحية نظراً لأن الرب صامه ولأنه ينتهى بأسبوع الآلام والصليب الذى به تمم الرب الخلاص للعالم وقام من بين الأموات بسلطان لاهوته . كما أن مكانة هذا الصوم لها سبب آخر وترجع للفائدة الروحية التى يستفيدها الإنسان الروحى منه والكنيسة أيضاً فى نفس الوقت كل هذه الأسباب تثبت مكانة الصوم الكبير فى كنيستنا . أما عن جوانب هذه المكانة فهى تتضح من خلال :

أن الصوم الكبير يعد من أصوام الدرجة الأولى ، التى فيها نصوم ساعات إنقطاع طويلة عن الأكل والشراب وبنسك شديد ولانأكل السمك المسموح به فى أصوام الدرجة الثانية . وتصلى قبل القداس صلوات السواعى من الساعة الثالثة حتى النوم وينتهى القداس متأخراً . ومن جوانب مكانة هذا الصوم أن له قراءات خاصة وألحان ونغمات خاصة وأيضاً قسمة خاصة.



*2- مدة الصوم .*


ومدته خمسة وخمسون يوماً ، منها أربعون يوماً صامها السيد المسيح نفسه (مت 4 : 2) ومنها الأسبوع الأخير وهو أسبوع الآلام والذى تصومه الكنيسة قبل عيد القيامة . أما عن الأسبوع الأول من الصوم فهو يصام عوضاً عن سبوت الأربعين المقدسة التى يفطر فيها صباحاً ولايجوز فيها الإنقطاع لأنها يوم الراحة القديم الذى كان رمزاً للأحد وبذلك تكون الكنيسة قد إحتفظت بكرامة السبت دون أن تكسر الصوم الكبير .

إذن الأسبوع الأول من الصوم هو أسبوع من الأربعين المقدسة فمن لايصومه يعد إنه كسر الصوم ولم يصم الأربعين المقدسة كاملة . أما عن يوم الأحد لايجوز فيه الصوم الإنقطاعى لأنه يوم الرب الذى قام فيه بسلطان لاهوته من بين الأموات .




*
3- فترة الإنقطاع الأساسية .*


يصام فى الصوم الكبير من الساعة الثانية عشر أى من منتصف الليل إلى الساعة الحادية عشر أى الغروب وأقل شئ يصوم الإنسان إلى الساعة التاسعة من النهار أى الساعة الثالثة عصراً .

أما إذا كانت هناك أسباب تمنع الصوم الإنقطاعى أو الصوم كلياً فيجب أن تكون بتفاهم مع أب الإعتراف وحل فى نفس الوقت .

وفى مقدمة التكلم عن طقس الصوم الكبير يجب أن نشير إلى :



*4- طقس رفاع الصوم .*



يصلى قداس أحد الرفاع بالطقس السنوى ، ولكن الذى يختلف فيه هو مرد الإنجيل : أى جى بنيوت ، ولاتقال القسمة السنوية بل تقال قسمة الصوم الكبير مع مراعاة التوزيع على أن يكون بطريقة الصوم لا السنوية . ولاننسى أن نشير إلى إنجيل هذا القداس إنه يتكلم عن الصوم وفى نفس الوقت يجب أن تكون عظة القداس أو الرسالة الرعوية عن الصوم . والهدف من كل هذه الجوانب هو المناداة بالصوم لتذكير الناس به والحث عليه وللإستفادة بالبركات التى فيه .

أما بعد ذلك ، ننتقل إلى :




*5- صلاة العشيات : تنقسم إلى ثلاثة أقسام :*


1- أيام الإنقطاع : لاتوجد فى الصوم الكبير عشيات لأيام الإثنين والثلاثاء والأربعاء والخميس والجمعة والسبت . لأن فى هذه الأيام يجب أن يكون الصوم إنقطاعى ولأن صلوات المزامير أو صلوات السواعى تصلى من الساعة الثالثة حتى صلاة النوم . والقداسات تنتهى متأخرة أى تقريباً فى تمام الساعة الثالثة عصراً وفى نفس الوقت لاتوجد فى القطمارس قراءات لعشيات هذه الأيام .

2- يوم الأحد : توجد ليوم الأحد عشية .

لأن فى يوم السبت لايجوز الصوم الإنقطاعى بالتالى تكون القداسات صباحية وصلوات السواعى فيها تصلى صلاة الساعة الثالثة والسادسة فقط

هنا فى عشية يوم الأحد تصلى السواعى من الساعة التاسعة حتى الساعة الثانية عشر ( أى النوم ) ويرفع بخور العشية ويقرأ المزمور والإنجيل كما هو مدون بالقطمارس.

ملحوظة – حول صلاة مساء يوم الأحد.

لا تعتبر صلاة مساء الأحد متمم لإنجيل القداس الذى سبق تلاوته صباحاً . بعكس صلوات العشية المعتادة . فإن الإنجيل الذى يتلى فيها مرتبط بقراءات اليوم التالى . مع مراعاة صلاة المزامير من الساعة التاسعة حتى النوم . لأن فى قداس الأحد تصلى مزامير الساعة الثالثة والسادسة فقط.

ج – الأعياد السيدية .

كذلك فى الأعياد السيدية التى قد يأتى البعض منها فى الصوم الكبير مثال : عيد دخول المسيح الهيكل ، فى اليوم الاربعينى من ولادته بالجسد ، وعيد الصليب ، يوم 10 برمهات . وعيد البشارة يوم 29 من نفس الشهر . وعيد دخول المسيح اورشليم ، أى أحد الشعانين. توجد لها عشيات سواء جاء تذكارها فى آيام الصوم الانقطاعى أو يومى السبت والأحد ، اللذان غير مسموح فيهما بالصوم الانقطاعى . لأنها أعياد سيدية ولها أهميتها ودورها فى العقائد المسيحية ولها قراءتها فى القطمارس وطقوسها فى الصلوات الكنسية . بالإضافة الى ذلك لا يُحتفل فى الصوم الكبير بتذكار 29 من الشهر القبطى ، الخاص بتذكارات ( الميلاد – البشارة – القيامة ) فى شهرى طوبة وأمشير فقط .

والسبب يرجع إنهما يرمزان للناموس والأنبياء . وأن هذين الشهرين هما : الشهران السابقان للبشارة واللاحقان بالميلاد ، ولم تكن العذراء مريم حبلى بالطفل الالهى ، فى مثل هذين الشهرين. كما أن يوم 29 من كل شهر قبطى ، هو تذكار للثلاثة أعياد ، بل ويتكرر تذكارهم كل شهر ، ولم يكن هو العيد الرسمى لهذه الأعياد لأن هذه الأعياد لها أوقاتها الخاصة ، بكل منها على حده. فمن هنا لا توجد عشية لتذكار 29 من الشهر القبطى ، فى الصوم الكبير.

ويلى هذه العشيات :


*
6- مردات القداس :*


يأتى فى الصوم الكبير عدة تذكارات منها :

أ – الصوم نفسه .

وبقية الأصوام ، تكون فيها المردات : ( أتيت )

مع مراعاة بقية المردات التى تقال فى آيام الأصوام ، ويومى السبت والاحد.

ب – الأعياد السيدية .

مثال عيد دخول المسيح الهيكل فى اليوم الأربعين ، وعيد البشارة يوم 29 برمهات ، تكون فيها المردات : ( الذى تجسد من العذراء ). أما عن عيد الصليب ، الذى يأتى تذكاره يوم 10 برمهات من الصوم الكبير تكون فيه المردات : ( صلبت )

وعيد دخول المسيح أورشليم اى أحد الشعانين يقال فيه " يسوع المسيح أبن الله دخل اورشليم بتواضع عظيم ". ولا ننسى بقية المردات ، التى تقال فى كل عيد وتناسبه.



*

7- طقوس الصلاة الكنسية :*


يصلى بهذا الطقس فى الصوم الكبير بعدة طقوس مختلفة :

أ – الطقس الصيامى .

يصلى بهذا الطقس فى الصوم الكبير ويسبقه صوم نينوى.

ب – الطقس الفرايحى .

ويصلى بهذا الطقس فى عيد دخول السيد المسيح الهيكل فى اليوم الاربعينى لميلاده بالجسد وفى عيد البشارة ايضاً ، الذى يأتى تذكاره يوم 29 برمهات . إلى جوار ذلك يصلى بهذا الطقس ، فى بقية الأعياد السيدية الكبرى والصغرى .

ج – الطقس الشعانينى . ياتى فى هذا الصوم ، تذكار عيد الصليب يوم 10 برمهات ، وعيد دخول المسيح أورشليم اى احد الشعانين ويصلى فيهما بالطقس الشعانينى . إلى جوار ذلك ، يصلى بنفس الطقس فى عيد الصليب ايضاً الذى يأتى تذكاره يوم 17 توت.

ومن المعروف ان لكل طقس من هذه الطقوس وامثالها له الحانه ونغمته التى تختلف عن الحان ونغمة الطقس الأخر. بالتالى لكل طقس له تعبيره من خلال الالحان والنغمة الخاصة بالمناسبة . ويترك كل طقس تأثير داخل الانسان ، يختلف عن تأثير الطقس الآخر ، سواء بالفرح او الحزن. 




*

8- صلوات السواعى :*



تمر الكنيسة فى الصوم الكبير بعدة مناسبات ولكل مناسبة أسباب فى زيادة او نقص صلوات السواعى من وقت لآخر منها :

أ – أيام الصوم الإنقطاعى .

وهى ايام الأثنين والثلاثاء والاربعاء والخميس والجمعة . وفى هذه الأيام تصلى صلوات السواعى من الساعة الثالثة حتى صلاة الثانية عشر او النوم ويرفع بعدها الحمل مباشرة

ب - يومى السبت والأحد.

لا يكون فيهما الصوم إنقطاعى بل صوماً عادية بالتالى تكون القداسات صباحية وتصلى صلاة الساعة الثالثة والسادسة فقط . لذلك توجد عشية ليوم الأحد وتصلى المزامير قبلها من الساعة التاسعة حتى النوم.

ج – الأعياد السيدية.

يأتى فى الصوم أكثر من عيد سيدى او ما يشابه ويعامل نفس المعاملة مثال : عيد دخول المسيح الهيكل فى اليوم الاربعينى لميلاده من العذراء . وعيد الصليب يوم 10 برمهات . وعيد البشارة يوم 29 من نفس الشهر . بالاضافة الى ذلك عيد دخول المسيح اورشليم اى احد الشعانين. وكل من هذه الاعياد تكون فيها القدسات صباحية وتصلى فيها صلاة الساعة الثالثة والسادسة فقط.


*


9- الأعياد السيدية فى الصوم الكبير.
*

وهى مثال : عيد دخول المسيح الهيكل وعيد الصليب كذلك عيد البشارة ، وعيد دخول المسيح اورشليم. كل منها له عشية خاصة به ولا يكون فيها صوم انقطاعى ولا مطانيات وتكون القداسات صباحية وتصلى مزامير الساعة الثالثة والسادسة فقط.

ولها طقس خاص بكل منها ، فرايحى او شعانينى ومردات وقسمة فى نفس الوقت.

ملحوظة حول عيد البشارة : اذا وقع هذا العيد فى الفترة من جمعة ختام الصوم الى ثانى يوم عيد القيامة المجيد ، فإنه يلغى ولا يتم الاحتفال به . لأن فى هذه الفترة مناسبات أهم مثال القنديل العام واحد الشعانين واسبوع الآلآم ، والصلب والموت والقيامة. والسبب الأخر فى عدم الاحتفال به هو ان يوم 29 من كل شهر قبطى هو تكرار لتذكار أعياد ( الميلاد والبشارة والقيامة ) اما هذه المناسبات السابق ذكرها التى فى تلك الفترة لا تُذكر سوى مرة واحدة فى السنة وفى هذه الفترة بالتحديد.



*
10– التناول فى الصوم .*


فى كل الاوقات التى نتقدم فيها للتناول من الأسرار المقدسة سواء كانت أوقات فطار أو أصوام يجب ان نكون صائمين مدة لا تقل عن تسع ساعات . فبالحرى التناول فى اوقات الصوم يجب على كل انسان ان يكون صائماً كل الصوم ، لاصوم الاحتراس فقط لأجل التناول وبعد ذلك يرجع للجانب الفطارى. إنما يجب ان تذكروا ما قلته مرات عديدة بخصوص التناول فى الاصوام وهو التناول فى الصوم مرتبط بالصوم. فمن منكم كان غير صائم ولا توجد لديه موانع تمنعه من الصوم مثال عامل السن او الظروف الصحية ... الخ وبدون مشورة أب الاعتراف او حل فلا يجب ان يتقدم للتناول. اما اذا كان احد منكم غير صائم ولديه موانع تمنعه مع وجود مشورة اب الاعتراف او الحل فمن حقه ان يتقدم للتناول من الأسرار دون اعتراض او خطية.






*11- الخطوبات والأكاليل فى الأصوام .*

لا يتناسب مع أيام الآصوام الخطوبات والأكاليل ، لأن الصوم له الحانه ونغماته الخاصة التى تختلف عن الحان الأفراح ونغماتها الخاصة . الصوم يناسبه النسك والتذلل اما الأفراح يناسبها الولائم والسرور. الصوم يناسبه البعد عن الأمور الجسدية المحللة التى بين الرجل وأمرأته كما يذكر يوئيل النبى ( يؤ 2 : 15 – 18 ) ، وبولس الرسول ( 1 كو 7 : 2 – 5 ) . أما الافراح فيناسبها ممارسة هذه الأمور بصورة طبيعية. فلكل كل هذه الأمور وأمثالها لا توافق الكنيسة على تتميم مراسيم خطوبات او اكاليل فى الأصوام عموماً.

أرجو من الله ان يقبل أصوامنا وصلواتنا فى هذه الايام المقدسة ويفتقدنا بمراحمه الكثيرة ويغفر لنا خطايانا.


من كتاب الصوم لحضرة الحبر الجليل الانبا اغاثوس اسقف المغاغة والعدوة


----------



## asmicheal (13 مارس 2013)

تاريخ بداية الصوم الكبير فى الكنيسة مع تلخيص ونبزة عن بعض الصيامات @@مع تاملات عظيمة للبابا عن الصوم

الصوم الأربعيني (الكبير):
بوشر بالصوم الأربعيني في القرن الثالث للميلاد وألحق به في الربع الثاني من القرن الرابع صوم أسبوع الآلام الذي كان يصام قبل ذلك التاريخ بمدة طويلة. فصار الصوم الأربعيني سبعة أسابيع مع أسبوع الآلام.

وفرض الصوم الأربعيني تذكيراً للمؤمنين بجهاد الرب يسوع، وصومه في البرية، والرب الذي لا يحتاج إلى صوم استهل تدبيره الإلهي العلني بالجسد بالصوم فصام أربعين يوماً وأربعين ليلة وجاع أخيراً (مت 4: 2) ليعلّمنا الصوم والجهاد الروحي ضد إبليس. وقد ظفر بإبليس المجرّب، وأعطانا أيضاً أن نغلبه باسم الرب، بل كشف لنا مرة سر النصر الروحي بقوله: «وأما هذا الجنس فلا يخرج إلا بالصلاة والصوم» (مت 17: 21).

وكان المؤمنون يصومون الصوم الأربعيني انقطاعاً عن الطعام والشراب حتى العصر، ثم يفطرون متناولين الطعام الصيامي المقتصر على الخبز والماء المملح والبقول والحبوب والفواكه والزيوت النباتية فقط. وكانوا خلاله خاصة يوزّعون الصدقات على الفقراء. بهذا الصدد يقول مار أفرام السرياني (373+) في القرن الرابع: «صُمْ (أيها المؤمن) الصوم الأربعيني وتصدّق بخبزك على الجائع، وصلِّ سبع مرات يومياً كما تعلمت من (النبي داود) ابن يسّى».

ونصّت القوانين الكنسية على وجوب ممارسة المؤمنين كافة الصوم الأربعيني المقدس وحكمت على المخالفين من ذوي الرتب والدرجات الكهنوتية والعلمانيين بالعقوبات الكنسية الصارمة.

ويستثنى من الصوم الانقطاعي يوما السبت والأحد،




صوم يومي الأربعاء والجمعة من كل أسبوع:
اتّخذت الكنيسة المقدسة منذ أواخر القرن الأول للميلاد صوم يومي الأربعاء والجمعة من كل أسبوع، بدلاً من صوم يومي الاثنين والخميس الذي مارسه الأتقياء من اليهود، كما يتبيّن ذلك من مثل الفريسي والعشار (لو 18: 12). ويصوم المسيحيون يوم الأربعاء لأن فيه دبّر اليهود المؤامرة لإلقاء القبض على الرب يسوع وقتله. أما يوم الجمعة فيصومونه لأنه فيه صلب اليهود الرب يسوع فمات على الصليب لأجل خلاصنا. وقد ورد ذكر هذا الصوم في الكتاب المسمى (تعليم الرسل) الذي يُعزى تأليفه إلى أواخر القرن الأول أو بدء الثاني للميلاد وفي تآليف بعض آباء القرون الأولى للميلاد كما توجب قوانين الرسل على جميع الإكليروس والشعب التمسك به تحت طائلة مان والفرز. 

وجرت العادة منذ أجيال سحيقة ألاّ تصوم الكنيسة أيام الأربعاء والجمعة الواقعة بين عيدي القيامة والعنصرة. وألاّ تصومهما أيضاً إذا وقع فيهما عيد سيدي أو مريمي أو عيد القديس شفيع الكنيسة المحلية أو تلك المنطقة. وجرت العادة في الأجيال المتأخرة السماح بعدم التمسّك بصوم أيام الأربعاء والجمعة الواقعة بين عيدي الميلاد والغطاس (الدنح). كما أن المؤمنين في أبرشيات العراق لا يصومون أيام الجمعة الواقعة بين صوم نينوى والصوم الأربعيني المقدسة وهي: جمعة الكهنة وجمعة الموتى المؤمنين الغرباء، وجمعة الموتى المؤمنين كافة.
ونصوم الآن يومي الأربعاء والجمعة انقطاعاً عن الطعام حتى الظهر ثم نتناول الطعام الصيامي. أو نتناول الطعام الصيامي صباحاً وظهراً: ويستحسن أن نقتصر على الطعام الصيامي يوماً كاملاً من المساء إلى المساء يومي الأربعاء والجمعة كما كان يفعل آباؤنا منذ فجر المسيحية.






ترتيب الأصوام في العهد الجديد
سنّ الرب يسوع شريعة الصوم، وتسلّمه الرسل منه مبدأً روحياً. أما مناسباته، ومدته، وكيفيته فهي ضمن مسؤولية الكنيسة التي منحها الرب سلطاناً روحياً عندما قال لرسله الأطهار: «من يسمع منكم يسمع مني، والذي يرذلكم يرذلني، والذي يرذلني يرذل الذي أرسلني» (لو 10: 16). وقوله أيضاً: «وإن أخطأ إليك أخوك فاذهب وعاتبه بينك وبينه وحدكما. إن سمع منك فقد ربحت أخاك وإن لم يسمع فخذ معك أيضاً واحداً أو اثنين لكي تقوم كل كلمة على فم شاهدين أو ثلاثة. وإن لم يسمع منهم فقل للكنيسة. وإن لم يسمع من الكنيسة فليكن عندك كالوثني والعشار. أقول لكم كل ما تربطونه على الأرض يكون مربوطاً في السماء وكل ما تحلّونه على الأرض يكون محلولاً في السماء» (مت 18: 15 ـ 18). وقوله له المجد لمار بطرس هامة الرسل: «وأعطيك مفاتيح ملكوت السموات. فكلّ ما تربطه على الأرض يكون مربوطاً في السموات. وكل ما تحلّه على الأرض يكون محلولاً في السموات» (مت 16: 19)

بهذا السلطان الروحي الذي نالته الكنيسة من الرب، رتّبت الأصوام القانونية العامة، وألزمت الاكليروس والشعب التمسّك بها فصاروا تحت طائلة الخطية إذا لم يطيعوا أوامرها، لأن السماع منها هو السماع من الرب، والتمرّد على أوامرها يُعدّ تمرداً على الرب. فمارس الإكليروس والشعب، منذ فجر المسيحية، الصوم الذي هو الانقطاع عن الطعام والشراب في مدة حددتها الكنيسة، وامتنعوا عن اللحوم ومنتجاتها عند الإفطار في أيام الصيام، واتّفقت كل الكنائس الرسولية في كل مكان في العالم على تقديس مبدأ الصوم واعتبرته دائماً، وضعاً إلهياً وفريضة مقدّسة.

صوم الفصح:
إن أول صوم وضعته الكنيسة هو صوم الفصح الذي يسمّى أيضاً صوم الآلام ، فيه ينقطع المؤمنون عن الطعام والشراب من عصر يوم الجمعة العظيمة ذكرى آلام الرب وصلبه وموته وإلى ما بعد نصف ليلة أحد القيامة، وذلك للمشاركة بالآلام المحيية، التي تحمّلها ربنا يسوع المسيح من أجل خلاص البشرية، ولنشاركه آلامه من أجلنا إتماماً لقول الرسول بولس: «أم تجهلون أننا كل من اعتمد ليسوع المسيح اعتمدنا لموته، فدفنا معه بالمعمودية للموت حتى كما قام المسيح من بين الأموات بمجد الآب هكذا نسلك نحن أيضاً في جدّة الحياة. لأنه إن كنا قد صرنا متّحدين معه بشبه موته نصير أيضاً بقيامته» (رو 6: 3و4). وكانت الكنيسة تمارس هذا الصوم وتحتفل بذكرى آلام الرب يسوع وموته وقيامته كل ثلاث وثلاثين سنة، ولما رأت أن الكثيرين يولدون ويموتون دون أن يحظوا بمشاهدة هذه الذكرى، احتفلت به سنوياً. ومع تمادي الزمن أضيفت إلى هذا الصوم الأيام الأربعة السابقة له، فصار أسبوعاً كاملاً دعي أسبوع الآلام وكان يصام حتى العصر انقطاعاً عن الطعام والشراب ويفطر فيه على الخبز والماء المملح، ويصام في أيامنا أيضاً انقطاعاً عن الطعام إلى الظهر أو إلى العصر ثم يتناول الصائمون طعاماً صيامياً يقتصر على الحبوب والبقول والفواكه، وخالياً من اللحوم ومنتجات الحيوانات وحتى الحلويات مشاركة بآلام الفادي الذي عند عطشه أعطوه خلاً ممزوجاً بمرارة.



صوم الميلاد:
يرتقي تاريخ وضع هذا الصوم إلى ما قبل القرن الرابع للميلاد، ونفهم ذلك من قراءاتنا ميامر مار أفرام السرياني (373+) وأناشيده التي نظمها في القرن الرابع. ويمارس هذا الصوم استعداداً لاستقبال ذكرى ميلاد الرب يسوع بالجسد. وتذكاراً لما كنا عليه قبل الميلاد من العيش في حزن الخطية، وظلام الجهل، وعبودية إبليس، وتذلل الخليقة بانتظار الخلاص، فولد المخلص وفدانا بتجسّده. فنصوم هذا الصوم لنتنقى نفساً وجسداً، فنستحق استقبال ذكرى ميلاد الفادي، كلمة اللّه المتجسّد، كما صام موسى قبل أن تسلّم كلمة اللّه المكتوبة أي شريعة العهد القديم.
ومدتة عندنا 43 يوم 
اما عند السريان الارثوزوكس ما يلى

(وكان عدد أيام هذا الصوم قديماً أربعين يوماً فخففته الكنيسة إلى خمسة وعشرين يوماً ثم في عام 1946 وبموجب قرار مجمع حمص خفّفه الطيب الذكر البطريرك أفرام الأول برصوم إلى عشرة أيام بدؤها اليوم الخامس عشر من شهر كانون الأول ونهايتها يوم عيد الميلاد المجيد الواقع في 25 كانون الأول.)





درجاته:
يقول العلامة ابن العبري (1286+): «الصوم درجات ثلاث فهو عام، وخاص، وخاص للغاية. أما الصوم العام فهو أن يمتنع الإنسان قطعياً عن الأكل والشرب النهار كله، ويأكل الحبوب والبقول مساءً، أو يمسك عن أكل لحوم الحيوانات ومنتجاتها فقط وذلك نهاراً. ولهذا الصوم قوانين... لأنه قد يمتنع الكثيرون عن الطعام عرضاً فلا يعدّون بين الصائمين. أما الصوم الخاص فهو صوم المتوحدين... والصوم الخاص للغاية، هو صوم الكاملين الذين يقرنون الصوم عن الطعام، وصوم الحواس، بصوم النفس عن الأفكار الرديئة. والشرط الوحيد لهذا الصوم هو استئصال كل فكر دنيوي من أعماق القلب. ولئن كان بلوغ هذه الدرجة صعباً جداً لكنه يسهل بالتمرين كما قيل: والنفس راغبة إذا رغّبتها: وإذا تُرَدّ إلى قليل تقنعُ.



الإعفاء من الصوم:
يفرض الصوم على المؤمنين البالغين والأصحاء، ويعفى منه الشيوخ، والأطفال، والرضع، والمرضى، والمرضعات، والمرأة النافس، والحامل، وإعفاء هؤلاء المؤمنين من الصوم ليس عن ترف بل عن ضرورة.




الصوم في أسفار العهد القديم من الكتاب المقدس
فرض اللّه تعالى على الإنسان الأول صوماً عندما أوصاه في جنة عدن قائلاً: «من جميع شجر الجنة تأكل أكلاً، وأما من شجرة معرفة الخير والشر فلا تأكل منها، لأنك يوم تأكل منها موتاً تموت» (تك 2: 16و17). وحيث أنّ الإنسان لم يحفظ وصية اللّه، وكسر فريضة الصيام، عاقبه اللّه، وطرده من جنته إلى أرض الشقاء. علماً بأن طعام الإنسان الأول كان في جنة عدن طعاماً صيامياً يقتصر على البقول والحبوب وثمار الأشجار ودليل ذلك قول اللّه لآدم وحواء: «قد أعطيتكم كل بقل يبذر بذراً لكم يكون طعاماً» (تك 1: 29) وبعد الطوفان فقط سمح اللّه للإنسان بشخص نوح بأكل لحوم الحيوانات (تك 9: 3).

ومارس آباء العهد القديم، الأنبياء، والأبرار، والأتقياء، فريضة الصوم، تقرّباً إلى اللّه بالإيمان والأعمال الصالحة. فقد جاء في الكتاب المقدس عن النبي موسى أنه قبل أن يتسلّم لوحَيْ الوصايا من يد اللّه، صام أربعين يوماً وأربعين ليلة، لم يأكل خبزاً ولم يشرب ماءً (خر 34: 28) وجاء عن النبي إيليا إنه إطاعة لأمر الرب «أكل وشرب وسار بقوة تلك الأكلة أربعين نهاراً وأربعين ليلة إلى جبل اللّه حوريب» (1مل 19: 8). وتجنّب النبي دانيال أكل اللحوم وشرب الخمر وهو يقول عن نفسه: «لم آكل لحماً ولم أشرب خمراً ولم يدخل في فمي طعام شهي» (دا 10: 2و3). ومن قصة دانيال ورفاقه نعلم أيضاً أنهم اقتصروا على أكل القطاني، ورفضوا أطايب الملك (دا 1: 8 ـ 17) فكانوا مثالاً للصائمين الذين يقتصر طعامهم الصيامي على البذور والبقول والفواكه. أما النبي حزقيال فقد أمره الرب قائلاً: «وخذ لنفسك قمحاً وشعيراً وفولاً وعدساً ودُخناً وكرسَنَّة (كمون) وضعها في وعاء واحد واصنعها لنفسك خبزاً كعدد الأيام التي تتكئ فيها على جنبك ثلاث مئة يوم وتسعين يوماً تأكله. وطعامُك الذي تأكله يكون بالوزن... وتشرب الماء بالكيل...» (خر 4: 9).






الصوم للتوبة:
ولما أنذر النبي يونان أهل نينوى بحسب أمر الرب قائلاً: «بعد أربعين يوماً تنقلب نينوى، آمن أهل نينوى باللّه ونادوا بصوم ولبسوا مسوحاً من كبيرهم إلى صغيرهم، وبلغ الأمر ملك نينوى فقام عن كرسيه وخلع رداءه عنه، وتغطى بمسح، وجلس على الرماد ونودي وقيل في نينوى عن أمر الملك وعُظمائه قائلاً: لا تَذُقِ الناس ولا البهائم ولا البقر ولا الغنم شيئاً، لا ترع ولا تشرب ماء.ولتغط بمسوح الناس والبهائم ويصرخوا إلى اللّه بشدة ويرجعوا كل واحد عن طريقه الرديئة وعن الظلم الذي في أيديهم. لعل اللّه يعود ويندم ويرجع عن حُمُوّ غضبه فلا نهلكُ. فلما رأى اللّه أعمالهم أنهم رجعوا عن طريقهم الرديئة ندم اللّه على الشرّ الذي تكلّم أن يصنعه بهم فلم يصنعه» (يو 3: 1 ـ 10).




الأصوام القانونية:
وقد مارس بنو اسرائيل فريضة الصوم في كل أجيالهم، وخاصة بقصد التوبة والعودة إلى اللّه. كما فرض اللّه عليهم، بوساطة أنبيائه وأوليائه، أصواماً في مناسبات شتى من ذلك ما جاء في سفر اللاويين، ما قال الرب: «ويكون لكم فريضة دهرية أنكم في الشهر السابع في عاشر الشهر تُذلِّلون نفوسكم، وكل عمل لا تعملون، الوطنيُّ والغريب النازل في وسطكم لأنه في هذا اليوم يكفر عنكم لتطهيركم من جميع خطاياكم أمام الرب تَطهُرونَ» (لا 16: 29و30). كما ورد في سفر النبي زكريا قول الرب: «إن صوم الشهر الرابع وصوم الخامس وصوم السابع وصوم العاشر يكون لبيت يهوذا ابتهاجاً وفرحاً وأعياداً طيبة فأحبوا والسلام»(زك 8: 19).






الصوم المقبول يقترن بالرحمة:
أما مفهوم الصوم المقبول لدى اللّه في العهد القديم، فيتضح من قول الرب على لسان النبي اشعيا القائل: «أليس هذا صوماً أختاره حلّ قيود الشر، فكّ عقد النير، واطلاق المسحوقين أحراراً، وقطع كل نير، أليس أن تكسر للجائع خبزك، وأن تُدْخل المساكين التائهين إلى بيتك، إذا رأيت عرياناً تكسوه وأن لا تتغاضى عن لحمك» (أش 58: 6و7).



صوم يومين في الأسبوع:
وكان اليهودي النقي يصوم يومي الاثنين والخميس من كل أسبوع كما يتّضح من مَثل الفريسي والعشار الذي ضربه الرب يسوع. (لو 18: 10 ـ 14).




الرؤساء يفرضون أصواماً:
كما أن رؤساء شعب العهد القديم كانوا بين حين وآخر في وقت الشدة، يفرضون على شعبهم أصواماً، كما فعل عزرا الذي قال: «وناديت بصوم على نهر أهْوَالكي نتذلل أمام إلهنا لنطلب منه طريقاً مستقيمة لنا ولأطفالنا ولكل ما لنا... فصُمنا وطلبنا ذلك من إلهنا فاستجاب لنا» (عزرا 8: 21و23) ويذكر الكتاب المقدس أنه قد فُرض صوم سبعة أيام على بني اسرائيل حِداداً على الملك شاول وبنيه (1صم 31: 13).

الأصوام الخاصة:
وصام داود النبي وتذلل أمام الرب، علّه يحظى بشفاء ابنه (2صم 2: 21) وهكذا مثل داود كان يفعل الأفراد والجماعات بممارسة أصوام خاصة يفرضونها على أنفسهم باختيارهم بين الفينة والفينة ليرحمهم الرب ويخلّصهم من التجارب التي تطرأ عليهم.





الصوم في المسيحية:
أما في العهد الجديد فقد سنّ الرب يسوع شريعة الصوم بصومه أربعين نهاراً وأربعين ليلة (مت 4: 2) «لم يأكل شيئاً في تلك الأيام، ولما تمّت جاع أخيراً» (لو 4: 1و2). ولم يكن الرب يسوع بحاجة إلى صوم وإنما صام ليعلّمنا الصوم، وأعطانا هذه الفريضة مبيّناً لنا قوتها الروحية خاصة إذا قرنّاها بالصلاة، فيغدو الصوم مع الصلاة سلاحاً روحياً ماضياً، يفتك بعدونا الروحي إبليس وجنده، وقد كشف لنا الرب ذلك بقوله: «وأما هذا الجنس فلا يخرج إلا بالصلاة والصوم» (مت 17: 21).

وفي معرض ردّه على سؤال تلاميذ يوحنا، الذين اعترضوا على عدم صوم تلاميذه، قال الرب: «هل يستطيع بنو العرس أن يصوموا والعريس معهم، ما دام العريس معهم لا يستطيعون أن يصوموا، ولكن ستأتي أيام حين يرفع العريس عنهم فحينئذ يصومون في تلك الأيام» (مت 9: 14و15 ولو 5: 35) واعتبر كلام الرب هذا تفويضاً منه إلى تلاميذه لتحديد مواعيد الصيام. وبناء على هذا التفويض ابتدأ الرسل الأطهار، والتلاميذ الأبرار بالصوم بعد صعود الرب إلى السماء، فصاموا في مناسبات شتّى وبأساليب متنوعة ونقرأ عنهم في سفر أعمال الرسل ما يأتي: «وبينما يخدمون الرب ويصومون قال الروح القدس افرزوا لي برنابا وشاول للعمل الذي دعوتهما إليه فصاموا وصلّوا ووضعوا عليهما الأيادي ثم أطلقوهما» (أع 13: 2و3) والرسول بولس يفتخر بحرصه على ممارسة فريضة الصوم بقوله: «في كل شيء نظير أنفسنا كخدام اللّه في أتعاب في أسهار في أصوام» (2كو 6: 5).

وإن الرب يسوع الذي فوّض إلى رسله القديسين ممارسة الصيام حين رُفع عنهم العريس السماوي، أي بعد صعوده له المجد إلى السماء، فوّض إليهم أيضاً بإلهام روحه القدوس، تقديس يوم الأحد بدلاً من السبت اليهودي، وانتخاب الأساقفة والقسوس والشمامسة وطريقة رسامتهم أي تكريسهم بوضع الأيدي عليهم، أي القيام بطقس رسامتهم الكهنوتية، كما أن روحه القدوس الذي حلّ عليهم يوم الخمسين ألهمهم بتنظيم الطقوس وخدمة أسراره المقدسة الضرورية لتدبير كنيسته.

وكان الرب قد بيّن كيفية الصوم المقبول عند اللّه، وهو يحذّر تلاميذه من الرياء والنفاق قائلاً: «ومتى صمتم فلا تكونوا عابسين كالمرائين، فإنهم يُغيِّرون وجوههم لكي يظهروا للناس صائمين. أقول لكم أنهم قد استوفوا أجرهم. وأما أنت فمتى صمت فادهن رأسك واغسل وجهك لكي لا تظهر للناس صائماً بل لأبيك الذي في الخفاء فأبوك الذي في الخفاء يجازيك علانية» (مت 6: 16 ـ 18) ولا يعني الرب بقوله «متى صمتم» أي لكم ملء ية في أن تتمسّكوا بفريضة الصوم أو ترفضوها، وإلا لكان قوله أيضاً «متى صليت» (مت 6: 5) تعني أن لك ية أيضاً في أن تتمسّك بصلاة أو ترفضها، وأنه لا يجب أن تكون هناك أماكن للعبادة، ولا صلاة جمهورية، ولا دعوة لهذه الصلاة ولا مواعيد لها. فالمسيح وضع مبدأ الصوم والصلاة وفوّض إلى كنيسته تنظيم أوقاتهما وتعيين المواعيد المناسبة لما فيه صالح المؤمنين. أما الأصوام الخاصة فيفرضها الإنسان على نفسه زيادة في التقوى تماماً كما يصلّي صلاته الفردية الخاصة.

أما كتبه الرسول بولس في رسالته إلى أهل الإيمان في كولوسي قائلاً: «لا يحكم عليكم أحد في أكل أو شرب أو من جهة عيد أو هلال أو سبت التي هي ظل الأمور العتيدة وأما الجسد فللمسيح. لا يخسركم أحد الجعالة راغباً في التواضع وعبادة الملائكة متداخلاً في ما لم ينظره مُنتفخاً باطلاً من قبل ذهنه الجسدي...»(كو 2: 16 ـ 18) فالرسول بقوله هذا يحذّر المؤمنين من ظلال اليهود وفئة من المتنصرين منهم، الذين كانوا لا يزالون متمسّكين بالآراء اليهودية، فلم يعترفوا بقرارات مجمع أورشليم الأول المنعقد سنة 51 والذي قرر عدم الالتزام بالختان وغيره من المبادئ اليهودية، واكتفى بالنهي عن أكل ما للأصنام، والمخنوق والدم، والامتناع عن الزنا (أع 15: 20).

وإن الرسول بولس في معرض توصيته الزوجين على وجوب المحافظة على وق الزوجية، بيّن لنا أن على الزوجين الامتناع عن المعاشرة الزوجية خلال أيام الصيام بقوله: «لا يسلب أحدكم الآخر إلا أن يكون على موافقة إلى حين لكي تتفرغوا للصوم والصلاة، ثم تجتمعوا أيضاً معاً لكي لا يجرّبكم الشيطان لسبب عدم نزاهتكم» (1كو 7: 5).

ويعترض بعضهم على ممارسة الصوم بقوله إنه ضد أمر الرب القائل: «ما يدخل الفم لا ينجّس الإنسان بل ما يخرج من الفم هذا ينجس الإنسان» (مت 15: 11) فمن الواضح أن الرب لا يعني بقوله هذا ألاّ نصوم، وهو الذي بيّن لنا كيفية الصوم المقبول لدى اللّه. إنما أراد بقوله تفنيد اعتراض الفريسيين على تلاميذه عندما وجدوهم يأكلون دون أن يغسلوا أيديهم حسب الغسلات الطقسية الفريسية التي كانوا يعتبرونها ضرورية لتنقية الإنسان قبل تناول الطعام، فمهما كانت يداه نظيفتين، عليه أن يمارس تلك الطقوس الشكلية ليعتبر نظيفاً. كما كانت لهم طريقتهم الخاصة بغسل الطعام، فما لم تطبق كانوا يعتبرون الطعام غير طاهر. فدحض الرب يسوع آراءهم الباطلة، وبيّن لهم أهمية نقاوة القلب قائلاً: «ما يدخل الفم لا ينجس الإنسان بل ما يخرج من الفم هذا ينجّس الإنسان» (مت 15: 11) وهذا يعني أن ما يخرج من قلب الإنسان الخاطئ من أفكار أثيمة، وأقوال بذيئة وأعمال مشينة هي التي تنجّس الإنسان.

فالصوم إذن وضع إلهي، وترتيب سماوي، مارسه الرب يسوع بنفسه وعلّمنا أن نتمسّك به وفوّض إلى رسله الأطهار ليحددوا مواعيده وكيفية ممارسته ليكون خير وسيلة يعبّر بها المؤمنون عن إيمانهم بالرب وتمسّكهم بفرائضه وتفضيلهم الروح على الجسد والحياة الملائكية على العيشة المادية الدنيوية





صوم الرسل:
سمي كذلك من باب تسمية الشيء باسم واضعه. فالصوم يصام للّه وحده، ويصام هذا الصوم اقتداء بالرسل (عب 13: 7) الذين صاموه إتماماً لقول الرب يسوع: «ستأتي أيام حين يرفع العريس من بينهم فحينئذ يصومون» (مت 9: 15) فبعد صعود الرب يسوع إلى السماء، وحلول الروح القدس على التلاميذ، ابتدأوا بالصوم وبهذا الصدد جاء في سفر أعمال الرسل ما يأتي: «وبينما هم يخدمون الرب ويصومون» (أع 13: 2) وكانت مدة هذا الصوم تطول وتقصر بالنسبة إلى الحساب الشرقي لعيد الفصح، وهو يبدأ في اليوم التالي لعيد العنصرة وينتهي في يوم عيد هامتي الرسل مار بطرس ومار بولس.

اما عند السريان الارثوزوكس ما يلى :

(وكانت مدة هذا الصوم تطول وتقصر بالنسبة إلى الحساب الشرقي لعيد الفصح، فكان يبدأ في اليوم التالي لعيد العنصرة وينتهي في يوم عيد هامتي الرسل مار بطرس ومار بولس. وقد خففته الكنيسة عبر الأجيال وصارت مدته الآن ثلاثة أيام تبدأ في السادس والعشرين من شهر حزيران وتنتهي بعيد هامتي الرسل مار بطرس ومار بولس في 29 منه وذلك بموجب قرار مجمع حمص عام 1946م.)




صوم العذراء:

نستقبل بهذا الصوم عيد انتقال السيدة العذراء إلى السماء. ويصام اقتداء بها، أو تمثّلاً بالرسل الأطهار الذين صاموه عند نياحتها. و مدة هذا الصوم خمسة عشر يوماً وبموجب قرار مجمع حمص سنة 
1946


اما عند السريان الارثوزوكس ما يلى :

( وكانت مدة هذا الصوم خمسة عشر يوماً وبموجب قرار مجمع حمص سنة 1946 أصبح خمسة أيام تبدأ في العاشر من شهر آب وتنتهي في عيد انتقال العذراء في الخامس عشر منه.
وقد أصدر الخالد الأثر البطريرك أفرام الأول برصوم منشوره البطريركي في 7 كانون الأول من عام 1946 ألغى بموجبه عدد أيام الصيامات القديمة للميلاد، والعذراء والرسل المذكورة في كتاب الهدايات لابن العبري ووضع الحدود الجديدة التي رسمها فصار قانوناً يعمل به.)


صوم نينوى:
سمي كذلك لأن أهل نينوى كانوا أول من صامه طلباً لرحمة اللّه ومغفرته واقتداء بأهل مدينة نينوى في الأجيال الساحقة الذين سمعوا بإنذار اللّه الذي جاءهم على لسان النبي يونان، فصاموا جميعاً الإنسان والحيوان، الكبير والصغير استعطافاً للّه، فرجع الرب عن حمو غضبه وندم على الشر الذي كان مزمعاً أن يصنعه بهم (يون 3).
وهو الاتنيين الثالث قبل الصوم الكبير

اما عند السريان الارثوزوكس

(ويرتقي تاريخ هذا الصوم في كنيستنا إلى ما قبل القرن الرابع للميلاد، ونستدل على ذلك من ميامر مار أفرام السرياني (373+) وأناشيده. وكان عدد أيام هذا الصوم قديماً ستة، أما الآن فهو ثلاثة أيام فقط تبدأ صباح الاثنين الثالث قبل الصوم الكبير وكان قد أهمل عبر الأجيال، ويذكر مار ديونيسيوس ابن الصليبي (1171+) أن مار ماروثا التكريتي (649+) هو الذي فرضه على كنيسة المشرق في منطقة نينوى أولاً، ويقول ابن العبري نقلاً عن الآخرين أن تثبيت هذا الصوم جرى بسبب شدة طرأت على الكنيسة في الحيرة فصام أهلها ثلاثة أيام وثلاث ليالٍ مواصلين الصلاة إتماماً لوصية أسقفهم فنجاهم اللّه من تلك التجربة).

ملحوظة 
+++++++++++++++++++++++

وعن السريان أخذ الأرمن هذا الصوم ويدعونه «سورب سركيس». كما أخذه الأقباط على عهد الأنبا أبرام السرياني بطريرك الاسكندرية الثاني والستين. وهذا الصوم محبوب جداً لدى السريان ويطوي بعض المؤمنين أيامه الثلاثة دون طعام أو شراب ثم يتناولون القربان المقدس في اليوم الثالث ويفطرون على الطعام الصيامي حتى صباح الخميس. أما بقية المؤمنين فينقطعون عن الطعام حتى الظهر أو العصر ويتناولون طعام الصيام. ويقترن الصوم بالصلاة التي تتلى بلحن الصيام الأربعيني. وإذا صادف فيه وقوع عيد دخول السيد المسيح إلى الهيكل الذي نحتفل به في 2 شباط عادة، فيحب أن نحتفل به بصلاة العيد ثم نقدم الذبيحة الإلهية صباحاً حسب العادة أما صلاة الصوم فتتلى عند الظهر ويحلّ صوم الإمساك عن الطعام بعد القداس ثم تناول الطعام الصيامي.

اخوانى هدا ما حدث الصيام دة وتقابل معة دخول عيد دخول السيد المسيح الهيكل


----------



## asmicheal (13 مارس 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=GaaA4ukH9vQ


[YOUTUBE]GaaA4ukH9vQ[/YOUTUBE]




======================================


http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=onTWeU35YZc



[YOUTUBE]onTWeU35YZc[/YOUTUBE]




==========================================



http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=Xn1DXMiPqcE




[YOUTUBE]Xn1DXMiPqcE[/YOUTUBE]


==================================================


http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=rWj-wRiFcwc



[YOUTUBE]rWj-wRiFcwc[/YOUTUBE]






====================================================

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=eNqD9H9VdN8




[YOUTUBE]eNqD9H9VdN8[/YOUTUBE]





=====================================================




http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=Cp3NGXSm6kA





[YOUTUBE]Cp3NGXSm6kA[/YOUTUBE]




=================================================


http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=1Mso65etteU





[YOUTUBE]1Mso65etteU[/YOUTUBE]



============================================





http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=7SeDUcIEbes




[YOUTUBE]7SeDUcIEbes[/YOUTUBE]


==========================​


----------



## asmicheal (13 مارس 2013)

*

للبحث بقيه
تابعوا لو احببتم 


=*​


----------



## asmicheal (14 مارس 2013)

همسات روحية
لنيافةالأنبا رافائيل



الصوم والحياة الفردوسية الأولى


من تعاليم السيد المسيح عن العقائد


شرح عن الصوم


عندما تساءل تلاميذ يوحنا: "لماذا نصوم نحن والفريسيون كثيرًا، وأما تلاميذك فلا يَصومُون؟" (مت 9: 14).. اهتم الرب يسوع بأن يشرح لهم طبيعة الصوم المسيحي: "يجعلون خمرًا جديدة (صومًا بمنهج جديد) في زقاقٍ جديدةٍ (في دين جديد)" (مت 9: 17).
ولم يترك الرب يسوع الأمر بدون شرح واهتمام، ولم يَقُل إن الصوم متروك لحرية كل شخص.. كما يُنادي البعض.. بل قال: "ستأتي أيام حين يُرفع العريس عنهم، فحينئذٍ يَصومُون" (مت 9: 15).
وتكلَّم كذلك عن منهج الصوم الروحاني المسيحي عندما قال: "ومتى صُمتُم فلا تكونوا عابسين كالمُرائين، فإنهم يُغيِّرون وجوههم لكي يَظهروا للناس صائمين. الحَقَّ أقولُ لكم: إنهم قد استوفوا أجرهم. وأما أنتَ فمتى صُمت فادهن رأسك واغسل وجهك، لكي لا تظهر للناس صائمًا، بل لأبيك الذي في الخفاء. فأبوك الذي يرى في الخفاء يُجازيك علانية" (مت 6: 16 - 18).
كما علَّم أن الشياطين يخرجون بالصلاة والصوم.. "وأما هذا الجنس فلا يخرج إلا بالصلاة والصوم" (مت 17: 21).

لقد وضع السيد المسيح أساسات ممارسة الصوم،


ثم نظمت الكنيسة هذه الصيامات بإرشاد الروح القدس،


محبة في السيد المسيح وإكرامًا لاسمه القدوس.


نظام الصوم:
أما من جهة نظام الصوم: فقد حددت الكنيسة أن ينقطع المؤمنون عن الأكل فترة معينة، ثم يفطرون على أكل نباتي خالي من الدسم.. وهذا الترتيب قديم جدًّا، ومُستقر في الكنيسة منذ العصور الأولى.
وقد يعترض البعض بأن تفاصيل هذا التنظيم غير واردة في الكتاب المقدس، وبالتالي لسنا مُلزمين بالخضوع لها.
ولكن صديقي القارئ..
أليس من الأفضل أن يكون هناك نظام مُوحد للصوم يعمل به جميع المسيحيين؟
وإذا كان ما استقرت عليه الكنيسة هو نظام غير مُستحب للبعض.. فليقترحوا علينا تنظيمًا جديدًا.. ولكنهم سيصطدمون بعدم وجود نصوص كتابية صريحة تسندهم.
فلو قيل مثلاً: نصوم انقطاعيًا ثم نفطر على أي نوع من الأكل، سيظل السؤال موجود بدون إجابة..
أين الآية التي تُعلِّم بهذا؟
كمثلما يسألون أين الآية التي تُعلِّم بوجوب الصوم النباتي؟

إذًا دعونا نسلُك حسبما سَلَكَ الآباء،


ولا داعي لاختراعات جديدة،


خاصة وأن آباءنا حينما نظّموا هذه الصيامات.


كان في فكرهم الآتي:
أن آدم في الفردوس كان يأكل أكلاً نباتيًا فقط.. ولم يُسمح للإنسان أن يأكل مأكولات حيوانية إلا بعد الطوفان..

وكأن الكنيسة تعود بنا في أيام الصوم 


إلى الحياة الفردوسية الأولى:


"من جميع شجر الجنة تأكل أكلاً"

(تك 2: 16).


أن الأكل النباتي يدل على النُسك والاكتفاء بأنواع بسيطة من الأكل غير مُرهقة للجسد في عملية الهضم.
أن بعض الذين ذُكر نظام صومهم في الكتاب المقدس كانوا يأكلون نباتات مثل:
دانيال:
"فليُعطُونا القَطانيَّ لنأكل، وماءً لنشرب" (دا 1: 12).
وحزقيال النبي:
"وخُذ أنتَ لنفسكَ قمحًا وشعيرًا وفولاً وعدسًا ودُخنًا وكَرسَنَّة وضعها في وعاء واحد، واصنعها لنفسكَ خُبزًا كعددِ الأيامِ التي تتكئُ فيها على جنبك. ثلاث مئة يومٍ وتسعين يومًا تأكله. وطعامُك الذي تأكُلُه يكون بالوزن… وتشرب الماء بالكيل، سُدس الهِينِ، من وقتٍ إلى وقتٍ تشربه. وتأكل كعكًا من الشعير" (حز 4: 9 - 12).





=


----------



## AdmanTios (14 مارس 2013)

*بحث رائع و مُفيد

مُتابع .......... بنعمة المسيح*


----------



## asmicheal (14 مارس 2013)

الصوم الكبير عودة إلى الله

مقدمة



الصوم الكبير هو ربيع السنة الكنسية، إذ فيه نقترب أكثر إلى إلهنا المحب، وفادينا المجيد، الرب يسوع... وفيه أيضاً نشبع بالقداسات والصلوات، وبجسده ودمه الأقدسين، تمهيداً للاتحاد بشخصه الحبيب فى آلامه، وموته، وقيامته المجيدة.

والقراءات التى اختارتها الكنيسة من الكتاب المقدس، فى هذه الفترة الروحية المشبعة تدور حول محاور هامة مثل:

1- التوبة: حيث نتوب مع الابن الضال: مهما كانت بشاعة خطايانا، ومع السامرية: مهما كان تكرار خطايانا، ومع المفلوج: مهما كانت مدة استمرارنا فى الخطية، ومع المولود أعمى: مهما كانت الخطية الجدية التى ورثناها، والظلمة الروحية التى أصابتنا، فالمعمودية جاهزة لتجديدنا بالروح القدس، والتوبة تعيدنا ثانية إلى بركات جرن المعمودية.

2- الشبع الكتابى: حيث نقرأ فى الصوم الكبير كمية هائلة من إصحاحات العهدين: القديم والجديد.

3- مرافقة الرب يسوع: حيث نسير معه فى تجربته على الجبل، وفى كرازته لليهود، وفى محبته للأمم، وفى صلبه وفدائه، وموته وقيامته.

4- الخدمة: حينما نلتقى بالرب بعد قيامته المجيدة، فنسمعه يقول لنا - مع الآباء الرسل الأطهار - "كما أرسلنى الآب أرسلكم أنا" ... فنخرج بعد كل قداس قائلين: "آمين آمين آمين بموتك يارب نبشر، وبقيامتك المقدسة وصعودك إلى السموات نعترف"...

مباركة هى صفحات هذا الكتاب، التى فيها يرافقنا نيافة الأنبا رافائيل فى رحلة الصوم الكبير، حيث نلتقى ببركات الصوم والاعتكاف، ونجدد عهد المعمودية والتوبة، ونعود إلى الله بكل قلوبنا، فننتصر على كل تجارب إبليس.

الرب يبارك هذه الصفحات لقارئها بصلوات راعينا الحبيب قداسة البابا شنوده الثالث، ونعمة الرب تشملنا جميعاً،

الأنبا موسى 
الأسقف العام

ما أجمل أيام الصوم المقدس ... تشتاق النفوس الروحانية لهذه الأيام المقدسة... فلها رائحة خاصة، ومذاقة مميزة.

فيها يحلو للنفس أن تتوب فى هدوء وسكون.

كان الصوم الكبير دائماً موسم إعداد الموعوظين للمعمودية.

وفى نفس الوقت موسم تنبيه ذهن المؤمنين المعمّدين إلى ضرورة تجديد زيت المعمودية فيهم بالتوبة والنقاوة.

دعنا نرحل معاً هذه الرحلة القدسية.

لنرى المعمودية وصنوها التوبة فى كل إنجيل من أناجيل آحاد الصوم، فهناك معمودية وتوبة فى إنجيل الرفاع وفى إنجيل الكنوز وفى أحد التجربة ومع الابن الشاطر وعند بئر السامرية ومريض بركة بيت حسدا ومع المولود أعمى ... ثم أخيراً ندخل إلى موكب المسيح الملك .. سائرين وراءه نصرخ مع أطفال العبرانيين خلصنا يا ابن داود ... فيخلصنا بآلامه المحيية وقيامته المقدسة.

كل عام وكل الكنيسة فى ملء بركة المسيح بالتوبة والصلاة والصوم الصادقين.

ببركة صلوات أبينا الطوباوى المكرم البابا شنوده الثالث و شريكه فى الخدمة الرسولية أبينا الأسقف المكرم الأنبا موسى

الأنبا رافائيل 
الأسقف العام


----------



## asmicheal (14 مارس 2013)

*
للبحث بقيه
تابعوا لو احببتم 


=​*


----------



## AdmanTios (14 مارس 2013)

*الصوم الكبير « للعلاّمة أوريجانوس أدامانتيوس ,,

و الصوم الكبير :تبلغ مدته 55 يوماً ، دعي بالكبير لأنه يحتوي على ثلاث أصوام هي:

1. أسبوع الاستعداد أو بدل السبوت.

2. الأربعين يوماً المقدسة التي صامها السيد المسيح صوماً إنقطاعياً

3. أسبوع الآلام .

وفي هذا الصوم لا يأكل المسيحيون السمك الذي يؤكل في الصوم الصغير (صوم الميلاد) وذلك زيادة في التقشف والتذلل أمام الله وللمضى وراء السيد المسيح مشاركين له في صومه عنهم وفي تألمه وموته من أجل الناس وهكذا يحملوا الصليب (معنوياً) معه.

ويختلف موعد هذا الصوم من عام إلى آخر بحسب تاريخ يوم عيد القيامة المجيد الذي يحدد في أي سنة من السنين بحسب قاعدة حسابية مضبوطة بحيث لا يأتي قبل يوم خروف الفصح أو معه وإنما في يوم الأحد التالي له حسب تعاليم الكنيسة والتي تبعها العالم كله في القرون الأولى للمسيحية بحيث لا يأتي المرموز إليه قبل الرمز وبحيث لا نعيد مع اليهود ، مع الاحتفاظ بيومي الجمعة لتذكار صلب السيد المسيح والأحد لقيامته.

ولابد في الصوم من الانقطاع عن الطعام لفترة من الوقت ، وفترة الانقطاع هذه تختلف من شخص إلى آخر بحسب درجته الروحية واختلاف الصائمون في سنهم واختلافهم أيضاً في نوعية عملهم ولمن لا يستطيع الانقطاع حتى الساعة الثالثة من النهار فأن فترة الانقطاع تكون بحسب إرشاد الأب الكاهن.

وأيضاً فأن الأب الكاهن هو الذي يحدد الحالات التي تصرح فيها الكنيسة للشخص بعدم الصوم ومن أهمها حالات المرض والضعف الشديد.

أما عن الأسماء التي تعرف بها أسابيع الصوم الكبير فهي تتفق مع قراءات هذه الأسابيع فلقد قسمت الكنيسة الصوم الكبير إلى سبعة أسابيع يبدأ كل منها يوم الاثنين وينتهي يوم الأحد، وجعلت لأيام كل أسبوع قراءات خاصة ترتبط بعضها البعض ويتألف منها موضوع عام واحد هو موضوع الأسبوع.

وموضوعات الأسابيع السبعة هي عناصر لموضوع واحد أعم هو الذي تدور حوله قراءات الصوم الكبير كلها وهو “قبول المخلص للتائبين”.

1. الأحد الأول يدعى أحد الكنوز أو الهداية إلى ملكوت الله: فيه تبدأ الكنيسة بتحويل أنظار أبنائها عن عبادة المال إلى عبادة الله وإلى أن يكنزوا كنوزهم في السماء .

2. الأحد الثاني أحد التجربة: تعلم فيه الكنيسة كيف ينتصر الناس على إبليس على مثال يسوع الذي أنتصر عليه بانتصاره على العثرات الثلاث التي حاربه بها وهي الأكل (شهوة الجسد) والمقتنيات (شهوة العيون) والمجد الباطل (شهوة تعظم المعيشة). 

3. الأحد الثالث أحد الابن الشاطر: فيه يرى كيف يتحنن الله ويقبل الخاطئ على مثال الابن الضال الذي عاد إلى أبيه.

4. الأحد الرابع أحد السامرية: يشير إلى تسليح الخاطئ بكلمة الله.

5. الأحد الخامس أحد المخلع: يرمز إلى الخاطئ الذي هدته الخطيئة وقد شدده المخلص وشفاه.

6. الأحد السادس أحد التناصر: فيه تفتيح عينيْ الأعمى رمزاً إلى الاستنارة بالمعمودية.

7. الأحد السابع أحد الشعانين : فيه يُستقبل المسيح ملكاً..*


----------



## نصيف خلف (15 مارس 2013)

تسلم ايديكى اختى الفاضلة

على الموضوع الرائع المتكامل

ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك

وكل عام وانتم بخير وبركة









​


----------



## asmicheal (18 فبراير 2015)

للرفع





=


----------



## Maran+atha (6 مارس 2016)

شكرا كثير للموضوع الرائع
اختى الغالية asmicheal




ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ويكون معك دائما
فيحافظ عليك ويفرح قلبك ويحقق كل امنياتك للابد امين​


----------



## asmicheal (7 مارس 2016)




----------

